# Strangles and pregnant mares... how dangerous?



## PapaFrita (22 March 2008)

More so than to mares that aren't in foal? I believe foals and youngstock are  more susceptible to strangles than older horses.
The lowdown is that there is strangles at PF's future yard (where I work). Am planning to keep her away as long as possible, but was wondering about the foals and youngstock already there. I'm not sure if any mares with foals at foot are pregnant again. They live out.


----------



## ivenoidea (22 March 2008)

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:UmLj_...=clnk&amp;cd=17

Don't know if this helps.  See page 4.


----------



## oln (22 March 2008)

i had a mare 9 months pregnant get strangles a few weeks ago. she had several days of pen and strep plus a few days of finadyne very quickly she was fine again. if nursed it is not really a serious problem normally. i have had a yard of 6 all go down with it in last year.


----------



## Anastasia (23 March 2008)

PF never had any experience with strangles, but I do know of mares who have aborted.   But again I cannot give any 100% reports at all on this, I guess it depends on how serious it is in the yard and what the quarantine facilities are like for those horses who have got it?


----------



## PapaFrita (23 March 2008)

Sadly, I think quarantine restrictions are going to be pretty p:ss poor and my safest bet will be to keep PF away for as long as possible. Someone at the yard actually told me horses over 5 can't get it... I was horrified that they could be so clueless!


----------



## S_N (23 March 2008)

I looked after a barn of 40 mares and foals in KY that it swept through!  Was hideous!  It even burst out of one foals stifle - yes I said stifle!  He went on to win a G2 and run in the Kentucky Derby!  No idea on it's effect on conception/abortion/slipping/etc... as this was in 2001 and was therefore the first year of MRLS (Mare Reproductive Loss Syndrome).  I think you are more than wise to keep PF away for as long as possible!


----------



## PapaFrita (24 March 2008)

Eeek!! Poor foalie!! Must talk to PF's vet today!!


----------

